# Using Roots



## wimpy69 (Jun 16, 2015)

Felled neighbors mulberry last weekend and now he's exposing roots to remove stump. Nice 3"/4" roots and plenty of them. Has anyone ever sasoned and smoked with them. Never thought of it and hate to just waste it.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 17, 2015)

I've never used roots myself. As long as there have not been recent/repeated chemical treatments to the tree or surrounding soil the roots should be as good as the wood. Pesticides, herbicides and chemical fertilizers can leach into the soil even from drainage water above the tree's location and be drawn into the roots, especially if it pooled near the tree...so, having good knowledge of the history for the area would be ideal. That said, there could be just minor trace amounts present in the roots and wood alike (low enough to be considered not harmful)...kind of a judgement call...not to stir paranoia, but something to think about. I buy smoke woods from sources certified to be free of the gunk that could get you...they have to be to sell it as smoke wood.

Eric


----------

